# Bewegungsrichtung ändern



## feiste (30. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich habe ein Objekt mit x und y Koordinate habe.
Momentan bewegt es sich auf einer Gerade ( y = mx+t ),
aber ich glaube wenn ich das mit Vektoren umsetze ist es leichter?

Wenn dann von irgendwo eine Kraft kommt die das Objekt anzieht bzw abstößt (Die Kraft verändert sich im Laufe des Vorgangs) wie kann ich das dann am besten umsetzen? Da das Objekt ja immer noch eine Anfangsgeschwindigtkeit welche berücksichtigt werden muss.

Vielen Dank! 

lg feiste


----------



## Marco13 (30. Okt 2012)

Zumindest werden senkrechte Bewegungen mit Vektoren leichter  Üblicherweise modelliert man so ein Objekt zumindest über Position, Geschwindigkeit und Masse, und entweder noch Beschleunigung oder wirkende Kraft dazu. Aaaber wenn das ein "Rigid body" sein soll kommen noch Winkelgeschwindigkeit und Trägheitstensor und andere fiese Sachen dazu, das kann dann aufwändig werden. Ein (kommentarfreies, aber sehr pragmatisches und darum hoffentlich relativ leicht nachvollziehbares) Beispiel für einfache Objekte (d.h. "Partikel" mit den o.g. Eigenschaften) hatte ich mal für http://www.java-forum.org/mathematik/130544-formeln-fuer-einfache-schwerkraft-2.html#post865782 zusammengefrickelt.


----------



## feiste (30. Okt 2012)

Danke schonmal 

Aber wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich eine Geschwindigkeit in eine best. Richtung hab und dann eine Beschleunigung in eine andere Richtung dazu kommt.
Wie setze ich das ganze um?


----------



## TryToHelp (30. Okt 2012)

schau dir mal das Thema der Vektorrechnung an


----------



## Marco13 (30. Okt 2012)

feiste hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich eine Geschwindigkeit in eine best. Richtung hab und dann eine Beschleunigung in eine andere Richtung dazu kommt.
> Wie setze ich das ganze um?



Wie in dem Beispiel: Durch die Beschleunigung a ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit v in jedem Zeitschritt dt entsprechend zu vNeu = v + a * dt, genau wie sich die Positionen zu pNeu = p + v * dt ändern.


----------

